# F1 2011 silverstone



## chrispeg

Anyone going to the F1 at silverstone this year. 
We are going to be at Litchfield campsite.


----------



## mavisangelica

I have just booked for the three of us to go. We are staying at the track campsite. Bit if confusion though as when I rang and booked on Saturday I asked when we could arrive and leave and was told from 7am Wednesday to mid day Monday but looked on the website today and it says 7am Thursday.


----------



## androidGB

What's the cost of the camping?



Andrew


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi,

We are already looking forward to our annual pilgrimage to Silverstone (and the White Horse Pub).


----------



## mavisangelica

We just bought the general admission tickets as you have to buy the 3 day tickets to buy camping and paid £45 per person for camping. Children are 15 and under and I think the camping is cheaper but son is 16 and so decided to pay full price so that he could go off and do his own thing.


----------



## blongs

I'm booked in at Dadford Road

The max fee for a family of 4 (2 adults, 2 children) is £30. I was expecting it to be a lot more expensive than that.

1st visit to the F1 for me after all these years of watching. Finally have the spare money available to put to a trip.

Ben


----------



## blongs

The weekend timetable has been released this morning for the British F1 weekend.

Silverstone

Ben


----------



## peedee

I have an invite to attend Friday Practice  Hoping to get into the pits? Prefer to watch the actual race on telle so I am not staying over especially as I do not live that far away. 

peedee


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

blongs said:


> The weekend timetable has been released this morning for the British F1 weekend.
> 
> Silverstone
> 
> Ben


Hi,

If you like a drink and a good atmosphere, try the White Horse Pub in the Village. They have a huge marquee, outside bars, merchandise sales, etc. Though I don't know how far a walk that would be from the Dadford Road Campsite.

I am Well looking forward to it this year.

CHEERS


----------



## mavisangelica

blongs said:


> The weekend timetable has been released this morning for the British F1 weekend.
> 
> Silverstone
> 
> Ben


Will we be able to obtain a copy of this when we get there or should I print it off before we go?

First GP I (and 16 year old) have been to but hubby is a veteran. I can't wait.


----------



## blongs

I would print a copy or two off but the schedule will be also in the guide. I'm not sure how much the guide will be but I'd expect £10 as a minimum.

Ben


----------



## mavisangelica

We are staying on the Woodlands Campsite and reading through the info we have received it says no glass. Now I have my wine box(es) and platic glasses and cans ready but should I be emptying my cupboards and making sure there is no glass at all. (I am thinking along the lines of jars of pasta sauce, salad dressing, etc)


----------

